# Visiting Amelia Island in November



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

Fellas, new guy but long time lurker. I posted my intro post in the appropriate place.
My wife and I are planning on spending a week in Amelia Island second week in Nov, visiting our daughter and SIL in Mayport. We will be dragging our Hewes Redfisher 18 down. Looking for some advice on areas to target or maps to order. Not looking for your honey holes, but just looking for some general ideas or gameplans for that time of the year. I am a fly fisher mainly and love chasing tailing fish, my wife loves to catch anything on a spinning rod. Where to launch from, I am flexible? Is Amelia Island a good place to start, looks like Fernandina is just south? That time of the year how are the gamefish caught in that area of Florida? What tides should I be looking for?
More than willing to reciprocate if anyone drifts up here in the VA Beach area. 
Any suggestions would be much appreciated. 

VR
Loogie


----------



## Flatsflyer (Dec 19, 2018)

Anywhere. Fishing is good on all the creeks off the Intacoastal. Plenty of public ramps. Simpson’s Creek, Clapboard Creek, Nassau Sound.


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

I'll PM you my number, I'll pinpoint you to a few places that I consider "community holes" that produce well. I take clients during the week to the same areas and catch.


----------



## Terry (Jul 26, 2009)

Looking at possible AM floodtides the 11th-15th. Could be a target to hit.


----------

